# Yes you can...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well I got tired of spending $30 on camo tape for two rifles every season. $15 for a roll of tape that doesn't even cover one rifle is not cutting it anymore... so I painted it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I asked my daughter how it looks... she said it looks like I won't be able to sell it when you die.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Sounds like a pertect job, don't lay it dwon and loose it either.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

knapper said:


> Sounds like a pertect job, don't lay it dwon and loose it either.


lol... Thanx knapper. Sometimes I go and grab the caller, turn around and can't see my shooting sticks and chair. ????


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks good Eric! Now getcha that cat!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That looks real good Eric. Nice job.



azpredatorhunter said:


> I asked my daughter how it looks... she said it looks like I won't be able to sell it when you die.


LOL. Gee.... I wonder where she learned to be a smart azz.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

That kicks a$$ Eric! Nice job!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx guys. I really didn't spend much time on it, I was pressed for daylight. It's my version of Multi-cam.

I have no clue Don ????


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like one of your other makeovers and that one was impressive, too.

The process would make a great how-to video.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i gotta say,thats one of the best rattle can jobs ive ever seen

curious as to how it will hold up with use.

what kind of paint did you use?

been thinking about doing this to one of my lower end AR rifles


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Glen and Sneaky

Tim, I painted my Mini 14's barrel with black high temperature bbq paint first. I didn't do that on the 22-250. Just clean it good with acetone, put on a thin coat of one color and let it dry... then I just make up some patterns and start spraying. It's probably best to have a plan first ????. Most important is the clear coat... I try to spray it from 24" above and let it lightly fall on the gun. Several light coats.. kinda like dusting it, that way it's not shiny. One heavy coat and it shines like a diamond in a gooses ass.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't know how long it will last... it all depends on how much you use it. If you get it all scratched up... paint it ????.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Did a Weaterby synthetic stock .30-06 a few years back with the same process, different pattern. Yeah, it will chip off if abused but simple enough to touch up if wanted. Never did the scope, though; it's matte finish already.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another great job AZ..


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks hassell


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

One thing I have found is that by shooting the entire rig with matte clear coat, it prolongs the life of the paint and slows down the wear process.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Tater Chip said:


> One thing I have found is that by shooting the entire rig with matte clear coat, it prolongs the life of the paint and slows down the wear process.


I guess I left out something ????


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Job AZP*


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx Skip. Here's the Savage .17 HMR. My back is really hurting today so I didn't get fancy with it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*WOW !!! That is nice!!!!!!!----------I'm going to give my old 20 ga single shot a rattle can treatment one of these days--*


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Eric,

Do you make those patterns or are they store-bought? I'm working on a boat right now and am considering camo options. Will finish base coats today.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

glenway said:


> Eric,
> 
> Do you make those patterns or are they store-bought? I'm working on a boat right now and am considering camo options. Will finish base coats today.


 I made them Glen.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Those both look great


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Pretty dang good work, Eric. I've been looking at some that are made commercially, but that's about all I've done - look. When I did my gun, I just went with real sticks and leaves and it turned out very good. Not sure if I'll add any camo at all on the boat.

Just had a setback. Ants began crawling out from under the seat (just like the snake) so I took a torch to them. Started a fire with the foam under the seat. A flaming mess ensued with hot, burning foam falling onto the floor of the boat. Washed it and dried it and recoated it. Dang ants are still showing up but not very many now. Must have been hundreds of them. What a mess!


----------

